# San Valentino



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Rubata dal web


Questa è la settimana de SAN VALENTINO, una sorta di Natale delle fidanzate.

Il problema è che a differenza del Natale, quel giorno Babbo Natale sei tu, e non te la cavi mica co na scappatella de notte, de nascosto, senza fatte vedé da nessuno.

No.

Quel giorno te vogliono vedé.
Quel giorno te vogliono parlà.
Te vogliono parlà tantissimo.
E vogliono che parli pure tu.

E a differenza de Babbo Natale mica ce poi andà vestito co na tuta rossa, la pancia in fuori e la barba lunga.

No.

Quel giorno te devi vestì bene, elegante, te devi fa la doccia e tagliatte le unghie dei piedi pure se non se vedono, dev’esse il giorno più importante della tua vita, come è stato pe Carlo d’Inghilterra er funerale de Lady Diana.
Stessa importanza.

Inoltre pe’ quel giorno possibilmente niente combo kebabbaro e cornetto dallo zozzone, e nemmeno jappo all you can eat a 12.90€, che so quelli che pure se ordini cose diverse, sanno tutte de saponetta ar limone.

Quella sera devi portarla in un ristorante vero.
E i ristoranti veri, quella sera, costano tutti de più.
Na cena a San Valentino te costa come un post de Chiara Ferragni.

Quando so ste ricorrenze, sui menù dei ristoranti vedi parole strane, che non hai mai visto in vita tua, e sai che ogni parola strana corrisponde a 30€ in più:
tartare, flambé, voulevant...

Quando arrivi a Chardonnay speri de vedé scritto pure Zidane e Trezeguet almeno po esse che stai a legge la formazione della Francia del 2006.
E invece no, è proprio er menù.

Er gamberetto che t’hanno portato pe antipasto te comincia a blastà.
Te guarda e te fa:
“Oh zio, pssst... ‘ndo guardi, sto qua ner piatto. So er gamberetto me riconosci? Se semo visti ieri ar Lidl te ricordi? Costavamo 2€ a tonnellata! Stasera invece SOLO IO costo mezza piotta.”

E la tua situazione si aggrava quando sul menù leggi espressioni del tipo:
in crosta di patate, su letto di rape, con fantasia di verdure...

Se chiama fantasia de verdure perché ce vole proprio fantasia a fatte pagà 40€ du zucchine schiacciate.

A te poi, che fino a ieri sera hai campato de sofficini senza manco riuscì a faje er sorriso co a forchetta.
A te che vivi de pizze surgelate e lasagne scaldate de tu madre.
A te quella sera te tocca pagà na bottiglia de vino 50€.
A te che co 15€ te ce compri 40 shottini de rum e pera e perdi conoscenza fino ar 15 agosto.

Ma quella sera no, quella sera è così.
Se durante il resto dell’anno vuoi la ragazza, quella sera te tocca.

Si perché questo è San Valentino:
UN CONGUAGLIO DELLA FREGNA.

Quello che non hai pagato durante l’anno, ti arriva quel giorno. Tutto insieme.

Intanto c’è il regalo.
Tu sei tentato de prende 50€ e metteglieli dentro ‘na bustina come faceva tu nonna ma no, non se po’ fa…………………............................... no è inutile che ce pensi, t’ho detto che non se po’ fa.

De regalaglie un vestito non se ne parla, non ce pensà proprio manco lontanamente.
Regalaglie un vestito a na donna è più pericoloso che andà dall’ISIS e urlà mannaggia Maometto co la bocca piena de prosciutto crudo.

Allora ripieghi sui gioielli dei poracci tipo Brosway, Pandora e Morellato, che so quelle ditte che modellano er fil de fero e te lo fanno pagà 400€ ar grammo.
Manco un bozzolo de cocaina che ha attraversato la frontiera nel culo de Elettra Lamborghini costerebbe così.

Poi ce stanno loro: I BACI PERUGINA.
So sempre gli stessi, ma a San Valentino je fanno le scatole a forma de cuore e ce impiccano sopra ‘n orsetto, che infatti c’ha ‘na sfumatura blu cadavere.

Tra l’altro dentro sti cioccolatini capace pure che lei ce trova er bigliettino co la frase “METTITE CO ’N ALTRO” e il giorno dopo te lascia.

Non poi manco annaglie a menà a quello che l’ha scritto, perché quello che l’ha scritto è sempre Anonimo.

Lo sapete perché nei Baci Perugina come autore c’è scritto sempre anonimo?
Perché se scrivi certe stronzate cor cazzo che c’hai er coraggio de mettece er nome.
Non te la prendi sta responsabilità!

Se i Baci Perugina fossero sinceri, uno ce dovrebbe trovà frasi del tipo:
- Io so arrivato a piedi in paradiso e poi comunque pippe. Pensaci. (Dante Alighieri)
- In amore e in guerra tutto è concesso. RITIRATAAAA! (Generale Custer)
- Ricorda: solo se è orfano. (Anonimo sotto copertura).
- Brucia questo biglietto e scappa. (James Bond)
- L’amore è una cosa meravigliosa, ma pure Netflix mica scherza (Artigiano di Poltrone&Sofà)

E invece no, quindi altri 20€.

Poi ce stanno i fiori, almeno altri 30€ se voi rispettà i limiti della decenza.

Qui, donne, ce tengo a spiegavve ‘na cosa.
Per gli uomini i fiori so soldi sprecati, per questo sono così restii a regalarli.
Spende 30€ pe ‘na cosa che appassisce dopo 6 ore, per la testa dell’uomo è inconcepibile.
Co gli stessi soldi ce compri n’avvitatore co la punta magnetica, quello si che è un cazzo de regalo!

Pure la tua ragazza te farà un regalo.
Brutto. Sempre e inevitabilmente brutto.

È più brutto quer regalo che esse er ginecologo de Rita Pavone.

Io sono convinto che ti facciano i regali brutti, non perché credono davvero che siano belli, ma per metterti alla prova. Vogliono vedere fin dove hai il coraggio di mentire per amore andando in giro co ‘na maglietta a fiori celeste e marrone.

Se non è un regalo brutto, allora è ‘na SmartBox dentro a ‘n Hotel co la SPA, che è bello perché è un regalo pe’ lei, no pe’ te.

Finita la cena, inizia la terra de nessuno.

Siete fuori dal ristorante e nessuno sa di preciso che strategia sia meglio applicare, a parte il tuo pisello che appena sali in macchina inizia ad urlare: HEY BABY, C’MON! IT’S VAGINA TIME!!!”

Ma quella sera no. Quella sera non è come al solito.
Quel connubio ridicolo PAGO CENA-RICEVO POMPINO te lo devi toglie dalla testa.
Sempre, ma soprattutto quella sera.
Quella sera devi esse romantico.

Quella sera non je poi ribaltà er sedile der pandino come ‘na frittata de cipolle.

No.

Quella sera prima devi parlà...anzi peggio... devi ascoltà... e di sì co la testa… pe almeno du’ ore.
E lei questo lo sa benissimo e infatti te la darà soltanto nel momento in cui gli avrai giurato che la ami, che fai sul serio, 20 volte, in dieci minuti, e che starai sempre con lei e che i vostri tre figli si chiameranno Pandora, Brosway e Morellato.
Proprio i nomi che piacciono a voi.

Tutto questo se sei giovane o fidanzato da poco.

Se invece sei sposato ste cose le sai.
Le sai benissimo.

Se quella sera ve guardate intorno al ristorante, quelli sposati li riconoscete.
E li riconoscete perché non ce stanno.

Quelli sposati so liberi da qualsiasi ricatto, perché peggio de così non je po andà,  j’hanno già tolto tutto.
Loro la moglie la devono ascoltà tutti i giorni, pe’ contratto.
Pure perché negli anni j’è stato dimostrato più volte che davvero c’ha sempre ragione.
E alla moglie non je frega più niente delle cene e dei bracciali.
Ora ha molto di più. Lei ha il potere.
E ha sua madre. Che è uguale.

Lo sguardo è quello dei reduci der Vietnam, de quelli che non c’hanno più niente da perde.
Se incontrano nei centri commerciali, sui marciapiedi, da Ikea... e se guardano... e se riconoscono... e annuiscono... senza di niente.
Loro hanno visto. Loro hanno vissuto.
Loro sanno.

Sei te che non sai.

Se te vedono uscì dalla gioielleria co un brillantino de plastica te guardano poggiati ar passeggino, co la stessa rassegnazione de un veterano che guarda una recluta che sta a partì pe’r fronte, sapendo che non tornerà.

E quando quegli uomini, una volta valorosi, oggi dimenticati, col marsupio sulla pancia, la polo blu e le scarpe comode, seduti fuori da Zara, sentono un single che si lamenta perché non ha nessuno con cui festeggiare San Valentino, sul viso gli scende una lacrima.
E sono lacrime di rabbia.

Comunque a parte tutto questo, San Valentino ha anche delle cose positive.
Tipo che viene una volta l’anno.

E se ve dicono:
“Ma per me San Valentino è una cavolata, San Valentino non è solo il 14 Febbraio, San Valentino per me dev’essere tutti i giorni!”

A quel punto voi le dovete guardà, alzare la mano delle pippe, faje lentamente de no col dito, e poi rispondeje:
“No principé, San Valentino è un giorno solo. È oggi. EBBASTA.”


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Come sono fastidiose ste cose che trasmettono l’idea che le relazioni costano e costano per gli uomini.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sono fastidiose ste cose che trasmettono l’idea che le relazioni costano e costano per gli uomini.


HAI ROTTO IL CAZZO!!!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Febbraio 2022)

San Valentino è insopportabile


----------



## Martoriato (12 Febbraio 2022)

Non ho capito,ma per caso doveva far ridere ? Con lo strascico romanesco poi,’na simpatia unica…

“Quelli sposati so liberi da qualsiasi ricatto, perché peggio de così non je po andà, j’hanno già tolto tutto.” . Che cumulo di cazzate. Io sono a casa in tutona e pantofole e lunedì aprirò il lego che mi ha regalato la mia lei,la mia vita, il mio tutto. E lunedi‘ sarò e saremo in pantofole,con lei addormentata sul divano alle 9 sotto la sua copertona in pile. E chi non può godere di queste cose mi dispiace per loro, stanno davvero perdendo tutto.


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ma a San Valentino starete con le mogli/mariti o con l’amante?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Febbraio 2022)

Troppo lunga da leggere. Non si può avere un sunto?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma a San Valentino starete con le mogli/mariti o con l’amante?


Noi passeremo la giornata insieme, chiusi in camera. Ma solo dopo averla organizzata ci siamo resi conto della data. Quindi lunedì non mi vedrete qui a sparare cacate.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Febbraio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> HAI ROTTO IL CAZZO!!!


Ha solo questo posto per far trasudare la sua rabbia. E lasciala sfogare…è innocua e se la fa star bene, ben venga.


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Noi passeremo la giornata insieme, chiusi in camera. Ma solo dopo averla organizzata ci siamo resi conto della data. Quindi lunedì non mi vedrete qui a sparare cacate.


Ma moglie o amante?


----------



## Lara3 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma a San Valentino starete con le mogli/mariti o con l’amante?


Chi con uno, chi con altro . Tu ?


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Chi con uno, chi con altro . Tu ?


Io non ho più il marito.


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Io uscirò, già prenotato cena di pesce. L'anno scorso lui era in malattia per i tre bypass, e non abbiamo fatto niente. Non lo trovo squallido nè sono così snob da dire "deve essere San Valentino tutto l'anno". Se abbiamo voglia e possibilità di uscire, lo facciamo. Come lo facciamo anche in altre occasioni.


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io uscirò, già prenotato cena di pesce. L'anno scorso lui era in malattia per i tre bypass, e non abbiamo fatto niente. Non lo trovo squallido nè sono così snob da dire "deve essere San Valentino tutto l'anno". Se abbiamo voglia e possibilità di uscire, lo facciamo. Come lo facciamo anche in altre occasioni.


Marito?


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Marito?


Fidanzato.


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io non ho più il marito.


Non lo avevi neanche prima.


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non lo avevi neanche prima.


Vabbè convivente.


----------



## Lostris (12 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ettuccia, se esistono le parole per definire i concetti, un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io uscirò, già prenotato cena di pesce. L'anno scorso lui era in malattia per i tre bypass, e non abbiamo fatto niente. Non lo trovo squallido nè sono così snob da dire "deve essere San Valentino tutto l'anno". Se abbiamo voglia e possibilità di uscire, lo facciamo. Come lo facciamo anche in altre occasioni.


Ma si era solo per ridere un po’, noi non abbiamo organizzato niente anche perché di lunedì tra scuola e lavoro  addio! Però dipende dalle coppie, io per ora non ho nessun tipo di problema e capita di farci un pensiero inaspettato senza aspettare qualche data particolare


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma si era solo per ridere un po’, noi non abbiamo organizzato niente anche perché di lunedì tra scuola e lavoro  addio! Però dipende dalle coppie, io per ora non ho nessun tipo di problema e capita di farci un pensiero inaspettato senza aspettare qualche data particolare


Io infatti pensavo, essendo lunedì, che non saremmo usciti, lui fa tempo pieno in un punto vendita che chiude alle 18, ma spesso fa anche più tardi. Invece mi ha chiesto lui di chiamare un ristorante che voleva provare da tanto.


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ettuccia, se esistono le parole per definire i concetti, un motivo ci sarà.


Molti definiscono “marito” o “moglie” anche i conviventi ma per comodità. Alla fine la differenza sta nei documenti e basta.


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io infatti pensavo, essendo lunedì, che non saremmo usciti, lui fa tempo pieno in un punto vendita che chiude alle 18, ma spesso fa anche più tardi. Invece mi ha chiesto lui di chiamare un ristorante che voleva provare da tanto.


Magari chiudere alle 18  mio marito la sera come minimo fa le 20.30


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Molti definiscono “marito” o “moglie” anche i conviventi ma per comodità. Alla fine la differenza sta nei documenti e basta.


Non è così. Credo che l'approssimazione, anche concettuale, sia sbagliata.


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Magari chiudere alle 18  mio marito la sera come minimo fa le 20.30


Eh, anche lui, a volte... l'altra sera ha fatto le 22 passate, per fare delle riparazioni. Non è suo il negozio, figurati. Però se ha del lavoro arretrato si chiude nell'officina e lo fa. 
Almeno gli valesse come straordinario.


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non è così. Credo che l'approssimazione, anche concettuale, sia sbagliata.


Io mio marito l’ho chiamato “fidanzato” anche durante la convivenza, compagno non mi è mai piaciuto come termine, convivente troppa fatica


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non è così. Credo che l'approssimazione, anche concettuale, sia sbagliata.


Vabbè ad ogni modo ora sono single.


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Eh, anche lui, a volte... l'altra sera ha fatto le 22 passate, per fare delle riparazioni. Non è suo il negozio, figurati. Però se ha del lavoro arretrato si chiude nell'officina e lo fa.
> Almeno gli valesse come straordinario.


Il mio è autonomo, ma neanche lui fa per sé, ma per gli altri alla fine, le banche soprattutto


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Eh, anche lui, a volte... l'altra sera ha fatto le 22 passate, per fare delle riparazioni. Non è suo il negozio, figurati. Però se ha del lavoro arretrato si chiude nell'officina e lo fa.
> Almeno gli valesse come straordinario.


Aiuto io al vostro sarei già dentro a mille sospetti. 
Con questo non sto dicendo che le loro sia scuse eh ( nessuno può saperlo ), però se mio marito/compagno mi dicesse che fa lo straordinario di sera, sarei già lì ad indagare.


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io mio marito l’ho chiamato “fidanzato” anche durante la convivenza, compagno non mi è mai piaciuto come termine, convivente troppa fatica


Anche mia sorella, con l'ex convivente, faceva così.


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè ad ogni modo ora sono single.


E ridiamo. 
Ma sì, va'.


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E ridiamo.
> Ma sì, va'.


Rispondevo alla domanda sopra.


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Aiuto io al vostro sarei già dentro a mille sospetti.
> Con questo non sto dicendo che le loro sia scuse eh ( nessuno può saperlo ), però se mio marito/compagno mi dicesse che fa lo straordinario di sera, sarei già lì ad indagare.


Non posso dirti perché, ma so che è così.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Aiuto io al vostro sarei già dentro a mille sospetti.
> Con questo non sto dicendo che le loro sia scuse eh ( nessuno può saperlo ), però se mio marito/compagno mi dicesse che fa lo straordinario di sera, sarei già lì ad indagare.


E non indaghi quando dovresti ahahah


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non posso dirti perché, ma so che è così.


Cioè? Così come?


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cioè? Così come?


So che è al negozio.


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E non indaghi quando dovresti ahahah


Ma io del gestore sono l’amante mica la moglie. Fossi la moglie altroché che indagherei eccome. Ve l’ho detto: io guardavo il cel del mio ex quando lo lasciava a casa perché sapevo il codice. Avevo anche la sua posizione in tempo reale dal “trova iphone” perché avevo la mail e password del suo cel. Meglio non avermi come ufficiale.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma moglie o amante?


Indovina.


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> So che è al negozio.


E se dovesse uscire prima senza dirtelo?


----------



## Etta (12 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Indovina.


E che ne so? Hai moglie, amante, scopamica e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E che ne so? Hai moglie, amante, scopamica e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


sei distratta cara mia e quando lo sei spari ancora più cacate del solito.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> sei distratta cara mia e quando lo sei spari ancora più cacate del solito.


Non sono l’unica distratta qua. Poi onestamente non è che mi interessi principalmente eh.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E se dovesse uscire prima senza dirtelo?


Etta, se ti ho detto che lo so ma non posso dirti il perché...


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sono l’unica distratta qua. Poi onestamente non è che mi interessi principalmente eh.


Se non interessa perché dai fiato al buco?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non è così. Credo che l'approssimazione, anche concettuale, sia sbagliata.


Assolutamente sbagliata. I ruoli sono sempre ben definiti. Mai sentito io una convivente chiamarlo marito. Piuttosto compagno. Che poi anche marito e moglie sono compagni di vita, ma questa è un’altra storia che non tutti possono comprendere.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Etta, se ti ho detto che lo so ma non posso dirti il perché...


Ok ok.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se non interessa perché dai fiato al buco?


Infatti avevo solo fatto una domanda eh.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti avevo solo fatto una domanda eh.


Direi di no. Dove hai sparato cacate perché distratta, hai proprio sparato cacate, non c’è alcun punto interrogativo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Assolutamente sbagliata. I ruoli sono sempre ben definiti. Mai sentito io una convivente chiamarlo marito. Piuttosto compagno. Che poi anche marito e moglie sono compagni di vita, ma questa è un’altra storia che non tutti possono comprendere.


Appunto... se poi ci si vuole "sentire moglie" soltanto usando quella parola, psicologicamente è anche comprensibile. Ma sarà sempre un surrogato di qualcosa che di fatto non c'è.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Direi di no. Dove hai sparato cacate perché distratta, hai proprio sparato cacate, non c’è alcun punto interrogativo.


Avevo scritto: moglie o amante?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Avevo scritto: moglie o amante?


Ripeto.
La cacata l’hai sparata sotto. 
non fare la tonta che ti viene bene senza farlo.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Etta, se ti ho detto che lo so ma non posso dirti il perché...


A proposito: prima a “C’è posta per te” hanno fatto vedere la storia di un matrimonio interrotto. 
Praticamente lei l’ha sgamato perchè aveva parcheggiato l’auto sotto casa dell’amante e lei passando di lì l’aveva notata. 
Ecco, il gestore aveva fatto bene a non far uscire la moglie quel famoso Sabato, altrimenti sarebbe successa la stessa cosa.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Appunto... se poi ci si vuole "sentire moglie" soltanto usando quella parola, psicologicamente è anche comprensibile. Ma sarà sempre un surrogato di qualcosa che di fatto non c'è.


a me non verrebbe mai.
però siamo tutti diversi.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ripeto.
> La cacata l’hai sparata sotto.
> non fare la tonta che ti viene bene senza farlo.


Ossignur quella era una battuta. Che hai una moglie e’ vero. Che hai l’amante lo hai detto tu. La scopamica l’avevi menzionata pochi mesi fa.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ossignur quella era una battuta. Che hai una moglie e’ vero. Che hai l’amante lo hai detto tu. La scopamica l’avevi menzionata pochi mesi fa.


Mesi fa sono andati. Inutile sei distratta. O altro.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> a me non verrebbe mai.
> però siamo tutti diversi.


Neanche a me. Figurati che da single ero l'amante di un ragazzo impegnato e neanche per un attimo ho avuto la fantasia di definirlo in qualunque modo.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mesi fa sono andati. Inutile sei distratta. O altro.


Infatti era una battuta.


----------



## Lostris (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Appunto... se poi ci si vuole "sentire moglie" soltanto usando quella parola, psicologicamente è anche comprensibile. Ma sarà sempre un surrogato di qualcosa che di fatto non c'è.


A me è capitato di utilizzare il termine marito parlando del mio compagno. O lui moglie.

Ma non è che ci fossero significati particolari, era solo per esigenze di semplificazione nei confronti di terzi.

Mi faceva un po’ strano definirlo così, ma non cambiava proprio nulla per noi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A proposito: prima a “C’è posta per te” hanno fatto vedere la storia di un matrimonio interrotto.
> Praticamente lei l’ha sgamato perchè aveva parcheggiato l’auto sotto casa dell’amante e lei passando di lì l’aveva notata.
> Ecco, il gestore aveva fatto bene a non far uscire la moglie quel famoso Sabato, altrimenti sarebbe successa la stessa cosa.


Bastava parcheggiarla in un altro posto


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bastava parcheggiarla in un altro posto


Ma poi... sti due (non quelli di C'è posta per te) non erano in crisi?


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me è capitato di utilizzare il termine marito parlando del mio compagno. O lui moglie.
> 
> Ma non è che ci fossero significati particolari, era solo per esigenze di semplificazione nei confronti di terzi.
> 
> Mi faceva un po’ strano definirlo così, ma non cambiava proprio nulla per noi.


Esatto proprio quello che intendevo io.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bastava parcheggiarla in un altro posto


Vabbè il paese è quello. Gira gira la vedi l’auto. A meno che non la parcheggi sott’acqua.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma poi... sti due (non quelli di C'è posta per te) non erano in crisi?


Pinco esci da quest’Andromeda.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma poi... sti due (non quelli di C'è posta per te) non erano in crisi?


Non stare a guardare il capello
Adesso vanno meglio
Lui sta al 41 bis


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè il paese è quello. Gira gira la vedi l’auto. A meno che non la parcheggi sott’acqua.


Ma se era a una riunione è uscito in auto no?
Quindi la può aver parcheggiato in un punto e poi essere andato con un altro 
Ma cazzo come fai a non capire che sono palle che racconta a te perché tanto tu non controbatti mai


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Pinco esci da quest’Andromeda.


Io sono più puntigliosa di lui, se mi ci metto.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma poi... sti due (non quelli di C'è posta per te) non erano in crisi?


La crisi è passata quando l’amante ha capito quale è il suo posto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La crisi è passata quando l’amante ha capito quale è il suo posto.


Tu dici? Continua a dire che stanno insieme...


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Assolutamente sbagliata. I ruoli sono sempre ben definiti. Mai sentito io una convivente chiamarlo marito. Piuttosto compagno. Che poi anche marito e moglie sono compagni di vita, ma questa è un’altra storia che non tutti possono comprendere.


Si io si, ma perché a volte semplicemente fai prima durante una discussione


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Tu dici? Continua a dire che stanno insieme...


No ha detto che è single


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Appunto... se poi ci si vuole "sentire moglie" soltanto usando quella parola, psicologicamente è anche comprensibile. Ma sarà sempre un surrogato di qualcosa che di fatto non c'è.


Oddio, surrogato è brutto come termine, quando io da convivente sono diventata moglie, l’unica cosa che è cambiata è stato l’anello


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mesi fa sono andati. Inutile sei distratta. O altro.


Ma secondo me non ha proprio letto


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se era a una riunione è uscito in auto no?
> Quindi la può aver parcheggiato in un punto e poi essere andato con un altro
> Ma cazzo come fai a non capire che sono palle che racconta a te perché tanto tu non controbatti mai


Io sinceramente se so che mio marito esce in auto per andare alla riunione, e poi passo davanti e non trovo la macchina, due domande me le faccio e gliele pongo. Perché non dirmi che andava con un altro? E che senso ha fare qualche metro con la sua macchina e poi aggregarsi ad un altro?


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io sono più puntigliosa di lui, se mi ci metto.


Coppia perfetta.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La crisi è passata quando l’amante ha capito quale è il suo posto.


Ed io che pensavo che avesse lasciato la moglie per me. Ed io che credevo di diventare l’ufficiale. Mannaggia a me che conosco il ruolo dell’amante.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma secondo me non ha proprio letto


Non è che posso leggere tutto tutto eh.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Tu dici? Continua a dire che stanno insieme...


E’ sempre uno stare insieme. Anche se non ufficialmente.


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 9953


A questa la condivido!!


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A questa la condivido!!


 questa la dedico sempre a mio marito


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> questa la dedico sempre a mio marito


Anche io e lui risponde pure che lo sa!!


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche io e lui risponde pure che lo sa!!


Ovviamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io infatti pensavo, essendo lunedì, che non saremmo usciti, lui fa tempo pieno in un punto vendita che chiude alle 18, ma spesso fa anche più tardi. Invece mi ha chiesto lui di chiamare un ristorante che voleva provare da tanto.


Mio marito è tirchio, quel giorno secondo lui è più caro è si mangerà male, quindi dovrò IO  chiamare un posto per un sabato credo. Mi informo meglio con l'innamorato poi ti dico!


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ovviamente


Vedi che alla fine ci AMMMMMANO


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mio marito è tirchio, quel giorno secondo lui è più caro è si mangerà male, quindi dovrò IO  chiamare un posto per un sabato credo. Mi informo meglio con l'innamorato poi ti dico!


Io personalmente le volte che sono stata a cena fuori per San Valentino non ho neanche mangiato bene


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedi che alla fine ci AMMMMMANO


Tanto ammmore tanto ammmore 
D’altronde non potrebbe fare altro, io sono adorabile


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mio marito è tirchio, quel giorno secondo lui è più caro è si mangerà male, quindi dovrò IO  chiamare un posto per un sabato credo. Mi informo meglio con l'innamorato poi ti dico!


Si mangia male in automatico perché è San Valentino?


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Si mangia male in automatico perché è San Valentino?


In automatico no ma con i menu fissi spesso la qualità scende


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> In automatico no ma con i menu fissi spesso la qualità scende


Non tutti hanno i menù fissi.
Ad ogni modo, anche quelli si sono evoluti... di' a tuo marito che non esistono più le taverne con le tovagliette di carta e i pronto cuoci!


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno i menù fissi.
> Ad ogni modo, anche quelli si sono evoluti... di' a tuo marito che non esistono più le taverne con le tovagliette di carta e i pronto cuoci!


Qui fanno quasi tutti il menu fisso, loro fanno prima  e io non mangio la metà della roba


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qui fanno quasi tutti il menu fisso, loro fanno prima  e io non mangio la metà della roba


È un problema anche per me, che quando arrivo al limite non riesco proprio a mangiare più...


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È un problema anche per me, che quando arrivo al limite non riesco proprio a mangiare più...


Infatti disertiamo spesso San Valentino, non solo quest’anno


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A questa la condivido!!


Manca sempre qualcosa nelle coppie.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Infatti disertiamo spesso San Valentino, non solo quest’anno


Qui i menù fissi li usano più che altro nelle feste comandate, tipo Ferragosto, Pasquetta, Primo maggio, cose così. 
Per San Valentino non ci sono preclusioni.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Beh insomma a San Valentino si fa finta di essere tutti innamorati.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh insomma a San Valentino si fa finta di essere tutti innamorati.


Certo.


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Qui i menù fissi li usano più che altro nelle feste comandate, tipo Ferragosto, Pasquetta, Primo maggio, cose così.
> Per San Valentino non ci sono preclusioni.


Qui amano i menu fissi invece, ho la bacheca di fb invasa da proposte per San Valentino con menu allegato


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Certo.


Certo sì direi. Perché poi dietro si nascondono amanti, corna, case, libri, auto fogli di giornale.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo sì direi. Perché poi dietro si nascondono amanti, corna, case, libri, auto fogli di giornale.


Certo.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Certo.


Pensala come ti pare. Nessuno può essere certo al 100% di non essere tradito.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Pensala come ti pare. Nessuno può essere certo al 100% di non essere tradito.


Infatti neanch'io lo sono. Ma di sicuro non faccio la cinica come te solo perché in realtà sei come la volpe che non arriva all'uva.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Povero charlie


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Infatti neanch'io lo sono. Ma di sicuro non faccio la cinica come te solo perché in realtà sei come la volpe che non arriva all'uva.


Veramente io ci stavo scherzando sopra.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Povero charlie


Ci piace perché ci riconosciamo.
La delusione l’abbiamo provata tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Si mangia male in automatico perché è San Valentino?


Ovvio, cosa credi, inoltre si spende di più quel giorno. 
Lassa stare, io ci ho rinunciato da anni


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Manca sempre qualcosa nelle coppie.


Sicuro, ma quella che ti lava le mutande non è facile da trovare vai tra bro


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ovvio, cosa credi, inoltre si spende di più quel giorno.
> Lassa stare, io ci ho rinunciato da anni


Sarà che sono stata fortunata almeno su questo, non trovo differenze di prezzo. Qui almeno è così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sarà che sono stata fortunata almeno su questo, non trovo differenze di prezzo. Qui almeno è così.


Ma sai non essendoci mai andata non lo so


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sicuro, ma quella che ti lava le mutande non è facile da trovare vai tra bro


È facile è facile fidati. Infatti la maggior parte sono sposate.


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ovvio, cosa credi, inoltre si spende di più quel giorno.
> Lassa stare, io ci ho rinunciato da anni


nel mio caso mia moglie la pensa come tuo marito  ma anche in altri giorni comuni, usavo all'inizio fare regali di oggetti , e cioccolatini mi disse da subito perchè spendi così per cazzate  facciamoci un viaggio  , non gli ho portato più niente , ma di viaggi ne abbiamo fatti una infinità


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque ho deciso, domani sera quando esco dal motel prima di tornare a casa mi fermo a comprare una torta a forma di cuore, mi sembra giusto deliziarle entrambe.


----------



## Lostris (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Comunque ho deciso, domani sera quando esco dal motel prima di tornare a casa mi fermo a comprare una torta a forma di cuore, mi sembra giusto deliziarle entrambe.


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> nel mio caso mia moglie la pensa come tuo marito  ma anche in altri giorni comuni, usavo all'inizio fare regali di oggetti , e cioccolatini mi disse da subito perchè spendi così per cazzate  facciamoci un viaggio  , non gli ho portato più niente , ma di viaggi ne abbiamo fatti una infinità


Meglio un viaggio di un bouquet sicuramente


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Comunque ho deciso, domani sera quando esco dal motel prima di tornare a casa mi fermo a comprare una torta a forma di cuore, mi sembra giusto deliziarle entrambe.


Fate un trio no? Potrebbe essere un bel regalo per entrambe. Ovviamente anche la torta poi.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 9960


Più che “sono tuo” dovrebbe esserci scritto “sono vostro”.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Fate un trio no? Potrebbe essere un bel regalo per entrambe. Ovviamente anche la torta poi.


E mica ce la fo Etta…


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 9960


Ecco si, la sacher le piace tanto.


----------



## Gattara28 (13 Febbraio 2022)

@Gattaro42
Io gradirei l'avvitatore


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E mica ce la fo Etta…


Perché no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È facile è facile fidati. Infatti la maggior parte sono sposate.


Facile cosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> nel mio caso mia moglie la pensa come tuo marito  ma anche in altri giorni comuni, usavo all'inizio fare regali di oggetti , e cioccolatini mi disse da subito perchè spendi così per cazzate  facciamoci un viaggio  , non gli ho portato più niente , ma di viaggi ne abbiamo fatti una infinità


Ma mio marito non vuole fare neanche viaggi


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché no?


Perché non cho il fisico. meglio Una per volta.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma mio marito non vuole fare neanche viaggi


In generale o solo se ci sei anche tu?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In generale o solo se ci sei anche tu?


In generale


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Facile cosa


Che la donna accetti di “lavare le mutande”.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché non cho il fisico. meglio Una per volta.


Ma dai quando l’ho fatto io avevano entrambi 50 anni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Detto questo domani sera dovrò cucinare e probabilmente si aspetta pure il dopo cena. 
Cosa cucino, si toast ci ho già pensato, altre idee?


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In generale


Magari li fa di nascosto.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma dai quando l’ho fatto io avevano entrambi 50 anni.


Ma si sa che quello che fai tu è sempre meio di tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Magari li fa di nascosto.


I viaggi? Certo se ha il teletrasporto. 
Visto che quasi non esce di casa


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma si sa che quello che fai tu è sempre meio di tutti.


Si può sempre fare di meglio.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I viaggi? Certo se ha il teletrasporto.
> Visto che quasi non esce di casa


E che fa sta tutto il giorno a casa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma si sa che quello che fai tu è sempre meio di tutti.


O forse non ha capito cosa si fa


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Si può sempre fare di meglio.


Il mio meglio e’ questo. Nessuna delle due mi molla, considerato che non sono obbligate, desumo stiano bene. Senza nemmeno coperta coi cuoricini e lubrificante, pensa te.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che la donna accetti di “lavare le mutande”.


Le amanti non lo fanno e stanno bene attenti di non rischiare di perdere chi lo fa


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> O forse non ha capito cosa si fa


Lasciamola vivere nella sua serenità…anche lei ha bisogno del suo angolino sereno dopotutto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il mio meglio e’ questo. Nessuna delle due mi molla, considerato che non sono obbligate, desumo stiano bene. Senza nemmeno coperta coi cuoricini e lubrificante, pensa te.


E ma vedi che non sai trattare le donne! 
La copertina è fondamentale


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E che fa sta tutto il giorno a casa?


Si, da quando lavora da casa, non si schioda piu


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E ma vedi che non sai trattare le donne!
> La copertina è fondamentale


Sono io la copertina….


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono io la copertina….


Che tenero!! 
Ma la moglie domani non la copri? Solo il dolcetto consolatorio le porti


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che tenero!!
> Ma la moglie domani non la copri? Solo il dolcetto consolatorio le porti


Già dato, oggi pomeriggio. Si chiama guerra preventiva.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Già dato, oggi pomeriggio. Si chiama guerra preventiva.


Sei ben organizzato, giochi di:antipatico


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il mio meglio e’ questo. Nessuna delle due mi molla, considerato che non sono obbligate, desumo stiano bene. Senza nemmeno coperta coi cuoricini e lubrificante, pensa te.


Embè si vede che a loro sta bene così. Stessa cosa mia.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Le amanti non lo fanno e stanno bene attenti di non rischiare di perdere chi lo fa


Per forza. A meno che uno non se le lavi da solo.


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Detto questo domani sera dovrò cucinare e probabilmente si aspetta pure il dopo cena.
> Cosa cucino, si toast ci ho già pensato, altre idee?


Pizza surgelata?


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si, da quando lavora da casa, non si schioda piu


Aiuto io non ce la farei.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sei ben organizzato, giochi di:antipatico


Gine…sai bene, organizzazione prima di tutto. 
Se non ci si organizza, mentalmente soprattutto, si rischia di sfasciare tutto.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Pizza surgelata?


Sofficini?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Per forza. A meno che uno non se le lavi da solo.


Magari!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Pizza surgelata?


 è poco romantica, magari la ritaglio a forma di cuore


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è poco romantica, magari la ritaglio a forma di cuore


Il dolce a forma di cuore dai


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Gine…sai bene, organizzazione prima di tutto.
> Se non ci si organizza, mentalmente soprattutto, si rischia di sfasciare tutto.


Vuoi che non lo sappia


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2022)

Noi sempre festeggiato nel solito ristorante 
Smesso da qualche anno visto che non aveva più senso


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il dolce a forma di cuore dai


La torta al cioccolato del mulino bianco, ritaglio quella


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sofficini?


Con tanto di Carletto


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La torta al cioccolato del mulino bianco, ritaglio quella


Un po’ di panna montata e il gioco è fatto


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un po’ di panna montata e il gioco è fatto


Aggiudicato


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un po’ di panna montata e il gioco è fatto


A parte gli scherzi, a me piace cucinare i dolci, lui lo assaggia giusto per dire che ha assaggiato.


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi, a me piace cucinare i dolci, lui lo assaggia giusto per dire che ha assaggiato.


Io invece ultimamente non ho voglia di fare niente
Ma ho un marito che mangia tutto quello che non si muove


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma dai quando l’ho fatto io avevano entrambi 50 anni.


Hai capito Etta, pure il tandem 
Ho sempre avuto la sensazione che il rapporto mff sia più impegnativo del rapporto fmm per il sesso di minoranza.


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hai capito Etta, pure il tandem
> Ho sempre avuto la sensazione che il rapporto mff sia più impegnativo del rapporto fmm per il sesso di minoranza.


Ovviamente per un uomo è più faticoso, una donna fa fatica ma in modo diverso


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ovviamente per un uomo è più faticoso, una donna fa fatica ma in modo diverso


Quindi ha ragione @Pincopallino : una cosa è soddisfarne due a 50 anni, altra è andare con un amico 50enne e farlo a tre von una più giovane.
@Etta  quanti anni avevi?


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quindi ha ragione @Pincopallino : una cosa è soddisfarne due a 50 anni, altra è andare con un amico 50enne e farlo a tre von una più giovane.


Domanda retorica


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Febbraio 2022)

San Valentino...una ricorrenza ...una data simbolo...
Mai amato particolarmente...
Soprattutto da quando ... 
Il 14 febbraio del 2017 mi sono ritrovata con lui...in macchina...
La data x della primissima volta...io e lui...l amico...
Solo dopo averlo fatto ci siano resi conto del giorno...
Pessimo gusto..pessimo tempismo...
Pessima scelta...
Una scelta che ...dopo tutto ...dopo tutto il male e quello che mi ha portato...rifarei ..


----------



## Gattaro42 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> @Gattaro42
> Io gradirei l'avvitatore


Vuoi che andiamo a prenderlo romanticamente insieme o che ti sorprenda scegliendolo io?


----------



## Gattara28 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Vuoi che andiamo a prenderlo romanticamente insieme o che ti sorprenda scegliendolo io?


Stupiscimi!!!


----------



## Gattaro42 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> Stupiscimi!!!


Vedrai che prodottino ti ho trovato, farai le fusa per poterlo avere


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Magari!!


Il mio ex se le lavava da solo.



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hai capito Etta, pure il tandem
> Ho sempre avuto la sensazione che il rapporto mff sia più impegnativo del rapporto fmm per il sesso di minoranza.


Diciamo che il mmf ha più senso.



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quindi ha ragione @Pincopallino : una cosa è soddisfarne due a 50 anni, altra è andare con un amico 50enne e farlo a tre von una più giovane.
> @Etta  quanti anni avevi?


Mi pare sui 27.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> San Valentino...una ricorrenza ...una data simbolo...
> Mai amato particolarmente...
> Soprattutto da quando ...
> Il 14 febbraio del 2017 mi sono ritrovata con lui...in macchina...
> ...


Un San Valentino in tre?


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma mio marito non vuole fare neanche viaggi


----------



## Nono (13 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi ha fatto mai impazzire questa ricorrenza consumistica.
Lho sempre presa però come un'occasione in più per festeggiare l'amore. 
E non mi spiaceva come scusa.
Quest'anno sarà un po' triste perché festeggerò solo in parte.
Andrà meglio un altr'anno.
Voi altri invece .... divertitevi


----------



## omicron (13 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non mi ha fatto mai impazzire questa ricorrenza consumistica.
> Lho sempre presa però come un'occasione in più per festeggiare l'amore.
> E non mi spiaceva come scusa.
> Quest'anno sarà un po' triste perché festeggerò solo in parte.
> ...


Perché solo in parte?


----------



## oriente70 (13 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Nono (13 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Perché solo in parte?


Un'altra volta


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Un'altra volta


Massii meglio così. Se non stai con nessuna almeno non sei cornuto.


----------



## Koala (13 Febbraio 2022)

Io lo festeggerò con l’amore della mia vita, mia figlia… come sempre


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io lo festeggerò con l’amore della mia vita, mia figlia… come sempre


Idem. Loro almeno non ci tradiscono.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mio marito in genere regala i fiori sia a me che alle nostre figlie...la sera ci porta a cena fuori...gli piace viziarci per San Valentino


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il mio ex se le lavava da solo.


Si spiegano tante cose


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Massii meglio così. Se non stai con nessuna almeno non sei cornuto.


Però  sei solo


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si spiegano tante cose


Ossia? Almeno tra i mille difetti qualcosa sapeva fare. Buon per lui.


----------



## Etta (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però  sei solo


Nella vita ci sono due strade: in coppia con alto rischio corna, oppure, solo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ossia? Almeno tra i mille difetti qualcosa sapeva fare. Buon per lui.


Dipende da come su guarda, per avere una zavorra che non fa nulla in casa, meglio stare da soli piuttosto che fare X tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nella vita ci sono due strade: in coppia con alto rischio corna, oppure, solo.


Allora non dovresti neanche uscire di casa, c'e un alto rischio di essere investiti


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dipende da come su guarda, per avere una zavorra che non fa nulla in casa, meglio stare da soli piuttosto che fare X tutti


Meglio uno che magari sa fare meno cose ma è sincero e onesto, piuttosto che uno che sa lavarmi le mutande, ma poi è un coglione.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Allora non dovresti neanche uscire di casa, c'e un alto rischio di essere investiti


Mica ho detto che uno non debba rischiare eh. Dico solo che il rischio corna è sempre alto e dietro l’angolo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dipende da come su guarda, per avere una zavorra che non fa nulla in casa, meglio stare da soli piuttosto che fare X tutti


Ma non hai la lavatrice?


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io lo festeggerò con l’amore della mia vita, mia figlia… come sempre


Eh, idem, lo passerò con mio figlio, e francamente va benissimo così  
Festa "consumistica " (ce ne hanno messe un botto giusto per incentivare spese: come se non bastasse che appena spariti i panettoni sono comparse le chiacchiere, con tutto il cucuzzaro di gadget di carnevale, e appena finito quello vai con Pasqua, ci sono anche le varie giornate "a tema"). Per carità, a volte è un'occasione  (com'è altre ricorrenze) per fermarsi e riflettere sull'importanza di quel che di più caro e vicino a noi abbiamo. 
Peccato che  (figlio a parte, per il che mi sarebbe comunque impossibile festeggiare oggi  ) manchi, più in generale, la materia prima. Visto in positivo, meglio così piuttosto che gli ultimi due san Valentino da sposata, dove la riflessione di non avere proprio nulla da festeggiare non era un dato di fatto, ma occasione per sentire acuita una certa amarezza. Avete presente (vale per il penultimo, che l'ultimo fu ancora diverso) quando vorresti che fosse un giorno normale ma ti devi invece "forzare"? Et voilà. Per cui, visto che la materia prima langue, visto che non mi servirebbe certo  "trasformare " il rapporto pur bello con uno con cui vado a letto con chissà quale rapporto d'amore, vada per l'opzione giornata normale da passare (si spera bene!) in modo assolutamente normale. Nessuna ricorrenza meritevole di essere festeggiata, insomma.....


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però  sei solo


Uh, che paura!


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Buon San Valentino a tutti: sposati, fidanzati, amanti, traditori, cornuti & co. Augurii.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Meglio uno che magari sa fare meno cose ma è sincero e onesto, piuttosto che uno che sa lavarmi le mutande, ma poi è un coglione.


Il punto è perché cercarsi uno che sa lavarti le mutande?



Etta ha detto:


> Mica ho detto che uno non debba rischiare eh. Dico solo che il rischio corna è sempre alto e dietro l’angolo.


Come del resto tutto nella vita, se non si rischia si resta immobili e si muore con i rimorsi. 
Poi ognuno fa le sue scelte, ma restare nel brodo primordiale non ti fa certo evolvere



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non hai la lavatrice?


Basta quella?


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il punto è perché cercarsi uno che sa lavarti le mutande?


Ma infatti una mica cerca. Lo scopre dopo.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come del resto tutto nella vita, se non si rischia si resta immobili e si muore con i rimorsi.
> Poi ognuno fa le sue scelte, ma restare nel brodo primordiale non ti fa certo evolvere


Assolutamente ognuno è liberissimo. Però mi viene da ridere quando sento dire ( e non è un riferimento a nessuno qua ): “No ma io ci metterei la mano sul fuoco che mio marito/moglie non mi tradisce. Ne sono certa/o”. 
Nessuno può esserlo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Uh, che paura!


Dipende su che basi si fa la scelta. 
A me sembra sciocco solo per paura di essere cornuti. 
Ha più senso se non trovi una persona con cui stare bene


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti una mica cerca. Lo scopre dopo.


Ma perché tu volevi uno che ti facesse tutto?


----------



## ologramma (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma mio marito non vuole fare neanche viaggi


la vedo critica la cosa , oggi dati auguri e comperato due dico due baci perugina , non io è , prenoteremo qualcosa  se ce lo permettono


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dipende su che basi si fa la scelta.
> A me sembra sciocco solo per paura di essere cornuti.
> Ha più senso se non trovi una persona con cui stare bene


Dire "PERÒ sei sola" lo trovo davvero triste, a prescindere dalle scelte.


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Anagramma di San Valentino ... Na sveltina No???


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma perché tu volevi uno che ti facesse tutto?


No ma se fosse stato così non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 9962


Questa me la salvo ahahaha.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il punto è perché cercarsi uno che sa lavarti le mutande?
> 
> 
> Come del resto tutto nella vita, se non si rischia si resta immobili e si muore con i rimorsi.
> ...


Per lavare la biancheria e il resto è sufficiente.
Prendere la biancheria sporca dal cesto e metterla in lavatrice, non mi pare un lavoro improbo, ci riesce anche Totti e, se si vuole che profumi, si mette l’ammorbidente, ci riesce perfino la moglie. 
Quindi lo fa chi c’è. 
Capisco il significato metaforico, ma ognuno si mette nel ruolo che sceglie o nel quale si fa mettere. Non credo proprio che abbia a che vedere con l’amore, il rispetto o il tradimento.


----------



## Andromeda4 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per lavare la biancheria e il resto è sufficiente.
> Prendere la biancheria sporca dal cesto e metterla in lavatrice, non mi pare un lavoro improbo, ci riesce anche Totti e, se si vuole che profumi, si mette l’ammorbidente, ci riesce perfino la moglie.
> Quindi lo fa chi c’è.
> Capisco il significato metaforico, ma ognuno si mette nel ruolo che sceglie o nel quale si fa mettere. Non credo proprio che abbia a che vedere con l’amore, il rispetto o il tradimento.


Totti e la moglie vedono la lavatrice quel tanto che basta per girare lo spot, per il resto, probabilmente lei fa con la lavatrice quello che fa Carrie Bradshaw con il forno.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Totti e la moglie vedono la lavatrice quel tanto che basta per girare lo spot, per il resto, probabilmente lei fa con la lavatrice quello che fa Carrie Bradshaw con il forno.


Non si capiva che erano citazioni di pubblicità per evidenziare la semplicità dell’incombenza?
O davvero pensi che non abbia chiaro come funziona la pubblicità?


----------



## Andromeda4 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si capiva che erano citazioni di pubblicità per evidenziare la semplicità dell’incombenza?
> O davvero pensi che non abbia chiaro come funziona la pubblicità?


Non era un attacco a te.
Quando cammini per strada ti guardi sempre alle spalle?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non era un attacco a te.
> Quando cammini per strada ti guardi sempre alle spalle?


Attacco?
Pensavo a una incomprensione.


----------



## Andromeda4 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Attacco?
> Pensavo a una incomprensione.


Non era neanche quella. Era più un allargare il concetto. E fare una digressione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Dire "PERÒ sei sola" lo trovo davvero triste, a prescindere dalle scelte.


ma è triste essere soli


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No ma se fosse stato così non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto.


e mi sa tanto che non lo troverai, ti toccherà alzare il culo


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è triste essere soli


si ma meglio soli che male accompagnati


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è triste essere soli


È triste sentirsi soli. 
Certamente è una realtà triste quando stai male e non hai nessuno a cui chiedere un bicchiere d’acqua o una coperta. Ma è un problema pratico, non è solitudine dell’anima.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e mi sa tanto che non lo troverai, ti toccherà alzare il culo


Lo alzo comunque non ho problemi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Lo alzo comunque non ho problemi.


Fino ad ora non lo hai fatto


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fino ad ora non lo hai fatto


Che ne sai? Vivevi con noi?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che ne sai? Vivevi con noi?


Mi riferivo al fatto che non alzi il culo per darti da fare


----------



## Carola (14 Febbraio 2022)

A me non frega nulla di festeggiare però ieir sera lui ha fatto uan cosa che vale 10000 punti una cosa che mi ha dimostrato una volta di più L uomo generoso che sa essere
Così stamani nel silenzio delle 6 del mattino  Festeggiato san Valentino 
E niente 
Io lo amo un casino !!


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Carola (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> View attachment 9964


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è triste essere soli


Le scelte possono essere diverse, condivisibili o meno. Ci sono persone che un marito/fidanzato c'è l'hanno ma sono molto più sole di tanti single.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al fatto che non alzi il culo per darti da fare


Io mi riferivo alle faccende domestiche.


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Le scelte possono essere diverse, condivisibili o meno. Ci sono persone che un marito/fidanzato c'è l'hanno ma sono molto più sole di tanti single.


Presente! Per quando un marito ce l'avevo 
Comunque ribadisco il mio pensiero: son giornate che sono "occasioni" di riflessione: stamattina ho sentito un ragazzo, giovane (20 anni), peraltro un gran bel ragazzo, lamentarsi del fatto che San Valentino fosse finanche una ricorrenza "odiosa" per i single.
Il motivo? Tutti gli amici/conoscenti sui social a far vedere che festeggiano San valentino con le fidanzate. Come dire "mi manca la foto da pubblicare" 
Ecco, per me non era la foto da pubblicare, ma il cliché da rispettare: come timbrare un cartellino nella giornata in cui potevo avere tutti i problemi di coppia che avevo, ma guai a non festeggiare la giornata degli innamorati. l'ultimo San valentino prima della separazione (o forse il penultimo, ora non ricordo bene la data dell'annuncio della separazione) lo passai invece ringraziando il cielo che avesse invitato a casa sua nonna, che almeno alleggerì per un pò la tensione che c'era in casa: l'aria si tagliava e si poteva spostare a blocchi. Sarebbe solo mancato di dirci "buon san Valentino"!  
Uno degli ultimi (il terzultimo, se non faccio casino) lo passai con lui polemico perché avrebbe voluto uscire a festeggiare. Avevamo il figlio di un mese, che mangiava come un leone. Mi permisi di far presente che l'uscita al ristorante non mi era divertente. Portò lui a casa qualcosa di pronto per l'occasione, non mancò di recriminare che avrebbe preferito l'uscita, mentre io di guardare a quella giornata che volgeva al termine con (più di) una punta di fastidio. Ora tutto sommato è una giornata che mi è indifferente, per cui ci ho guadagnato!


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Le scelte possono essere diverse, condivisibili o meno. Ci sono persone che un marito/fidanzato c'è l'hanno ma sono molto più sole di tanti single.


Per una volta sono strad’accordo con te.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tutti gli amici/conoscenti sui social a far vedere che festeggiano San valentino con le fidanzate.


Non bisogna guardare quello. È solamente “apparenza”. Anche io pubblicavo foto con il mio ex, ma poi quello che c’era dietro ovviamente lo sapevamo noi, non i social.


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non bisogna guardare quello. È solamente “apparenza”. *Anche io pubblicavo foto con il mio ex*, ma poi quello che c’era dietro ovviamente lo sapevamo noi, non i social.


Posso chiederti il perché del grassetto?
la vedo come una roba assimilabile al fatto che se compi gli anni devi essere allegro, Natale è bello a prescindere, il lunedì bisogna uscire, a Capodanno si deve festeggiare, a San Valentino è d'obbligo come minimno un cena fuori,,,,, eccetera.
Se stavi ai ferri corti, perché pubblicavi vostre foto? Curiosità, io non sono social


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Presente! Per quando un marito ce l'avevo
> Comunque ribadisco il mio pensiero: son giornate che sono "occasioni" di riflessione: stamattina ho sentito un ragazzo, giovane (20 anni), peraltro un gran bel ragazzo, lamentarsi del fatto che San Valentino fosse finanche una ricorrenza "odiosa" per i single.
> Il motivo? Tutti gli amici/conoscenti sui social a far vedere che festeggiano San valentino con le fidanzate. Come dire "mi manca la foto da pubblicare"
> Ecco, per me non era la foto da pubblicare, ma il cliché da rispettare: come timbrare un cartellino nella giornata in cui potevo avere tutti i problemi di coppia che avevo, ma guai a non festeggiare la giornata degli innamorati. l'ultimo San valentino prima della separazione (o forse il penultimo, ora non ricordo bene la data dell'annuncio della separazione) lo passai invece ringraziando il cielo che avesse invitato a casa sua nonna, che almeno alleggerì per un pò la tensione che c'era in casa: l'aria si tagliava e si poteva spostare a blocchi. Sarebbe solo mancato di dirci "buon san Valentino"!
> Uno degli ultimi (il terzultimo, se non faccio casino) lo passai con lui polemico perché avrebbe voluto uscire a festeggiare. Avevamo il figlio di un mese, che mangiava come un leone. Mi permisi di far presente che l'uscita al ristorante non mi era divertente. Portò lui a casa qualcosa di pronto per l'occasione, non mancò di recriminare che avrebbe preferito l'uscita, mentre io di guardare a quella giornata che volgeva al termine con (più di) una punta di fastidio. Ora tutto sommato è una giornata che mi è indifferente, per cui ci ho guadagnato!


Ecco questo ragazzo dovrebbe avere me come amica su fb, che non metto foto del marito e non gli faccio dediche, non ci facciamo neanche gli auguri del compleanno, trovo chi ostenta sui social solo apparenza e voglia di farsi scrivere “oh ma che belli” quando poi dopo si lanciano i piatti
San Valentino è una convenzione, noi neanche lo festeggiamo, credo che siamo andati a cena fuori una volta appena messi insieme perché ancora non avevamo la cucina… poi chissene della festa e chissene degli altri, festeggiare perché si DEVE festeggiare è lo squallore più grande, però se le cose vanno bene non ci vedo niente di male Nell’approfittare di una data convenzionale per farsi un pensierino in più


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posso chiederti il perché del grassetto?
> la vedo come una roba assimilabile al fatto che se compi gli anni devi essere allegro, Natale è bello a prescindere, il lunedì bisogna uscire, a Capodanno si deve festeggiare, a San Valentino è d'obbligo come minimno un cena fuori,,,,, eccetera.
> Se stavi ai ferri corti, perché pubblicavi vostre foto? Curiosità, io non sono social


Però è vero anche il contrario, Natale è consumistico (e poi era una festa pagana), a San Valentino tutti cornuti, a Pasqua non mangiano l’agnelli poverino è un cucciolo (il maialino da latte e il vitello cazzi loro possono essere magnati sempre), capodanno e che palle tanto il prossimo anno farà schifo come quello passato, ecc…
È sempre ostentare alla fine


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ecco questo ragazzo dovrebbe avere me come amica su fb, che non metto foto del marito e non gli faccio dediche, non ci facciamo neanche gli auguri del compleanno, trovo chi ostenta sui social solo apparenza e voglia di farsi scrivere “oh ma che belli” quando poi dopo si lanciano i piatti
> San Valentino è una convenzione, noi neanche lo festeggiamo, credo che siamo andati a cena fuori una volta appena messi insieme perché ancora non avevamo la cucina… poi chissene della festa e chissene degli altri, festeggiare perché si DEVE festeggiare è lo squallore più grande, però se le cose vanno bene *non ci vedo niente di male Nell’approfittare di una data convenzionale per farsi un pensierino in più*


Sul grassetto concordo, se appunto è una ricorrenza che si fa occasione 
Diversamente (sul "si deve") no


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sul grassetto concordo, se appunto è una ricorrenza che si fa occasione
> Diversamente (sul "si deve") no


Quando mi dicono “sai cosa devi fare?  io già parto prevenuta e la mia risposta è “io non devo fare proprio niente”


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però è vero anche il contrario, Natale è consumistico (e poi era una festa pagana), a San Valentino tutti cornuti, a Pasqua non mangiano l’agnelli poverino è un cucciolo (il maialino da latte e il vitello cazzi loro possono essere magnati sempre), capodanno e che palle tanto il prossimo anno farà schifo come quello passato, ecc…
> È sempre ostentare alla fine


Natale per me, da un pò di anni a questa parte, è "sentito" in funzione di mio figlio.
Il resto (tipo Capodanno: se c'è è perché è occasione - in più - di stare con gli amici. Se non si fosse riuscito a far niente, pace 
Tutto il corollario dei pranzi coi parenti (che poi sono solo i miei genitori) da un pò di tempo a questa parte sono riuscita ad evitarlo. Era forma


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Natale per me, da un pò di anni a questa parte, è "sentito" in funzione di mio figlio.
> Il resto (tipo Capodanno: se c'è è perché è occasione - in più - di stare con gli amici. Se non si fosse riuscito a far niente, pace
> Tutto il corollario dei pranzi coi parenti (che poi sono solo i miei genitori) da un pò di tempo a questa parte sono riuscita ad evitarlo. Era forma


Appunto, c’è chi ci tiene e chi ama il periodo
Io partirei il 20 dicembre e tornerei il 10 gennaio  anche ora con la bimba eh… anche se vedere lei con gli occhi che brillano ripaga la fatica


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Natale per me, da un pò di anni a questa parte, è "sentito" in funzione di mio figlio.
> Il resto (tipo Capodanno: se c'è è perché è occasione - in più - di stare con gli amici. Se non si fosse riuscito a far niente, pace
> Tutto il corollario dei pranzi coi parenti (che poi sono solo i miei genitori) da un pò di tempo a questa parte sono riuscita ad evitarlo. Era forma


Credo che le ricorrenze siano importantissime con le loro ritualità per creare l’identità di una comunità.
Contestare le ricorrenze è distruggere la comunità che in quelle ricorrenze e riti si riconosce.
Per cui credo che “dimmi cosa festeggi e ti dirò chi sei”.
Per me sono irrinunciabili le feste di famiglia: i compleanni e il Natale. Fondamentali alcune ricorrenze pubbliche, come il 25 Aprile e il 2 Giugno. 
Invece mi hanno sempre infastidito le ricorrenze di coppia e più di tutte San Valentino, imposizione commerciale.
La coppia non deve festeggiare il suo inizio, ma il suo continuare a funzionare, in data a piacere.


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appunto, c’è chi ci tiene e chi ama il periodo
> Io partirei il 20 dicembre e tornerei il 10 gennaio  anche ora con la bimba eh… *anche se vedere lei con gli occhi che brillano ripaga la fatica*


Un figlio, il Natale, te lo fa vedere in modo diverso 
Questo appena (si fa per dire) trascorso è stato bello. Faticoso anche per me, però bello. Trascorso con amici, PER SCELTA e per il piacere di poterlo passare, finalmente in relax, senza dover fare attenzione a quel che si dice a tavola (coi miei era comunque una specie di cerimonia: il nipote alleggeriva un pò, è vero, ma non sempre nemmeno lui "bastava". E il più delle volte non vedevo l'ora di defilarmi   , quest'ultimo invece è volato: le otto di sera, e a me sarebbe piaciuto che si fermassero per un brodo (credo che in questo caso siano stati loro a scappare  )


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si ma meglio soli che male accompagnati


Certamente, secondo te è possibile incappare sempre in persone sbagliate?


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che le ricorrenze siano importantissime con le loro ritualità per creare l’identità di una comunità.
> Contestare le ricorrenze è distruggere la comunità che in quelle ricorrenze e riti si riconosce.
> Per cui credo che “dimmi cosa festeggi e ti dirò chi sei”.
> Per me sono irrinunciabili le feste di famiglia: i compleanni e il Natale. Fondamentali alcune ricorrenze pubbliche, come il 25 Aprile e il 2 Giugno.
> ...


Capisco un pò tutto, anche il senso di conferma di "appartenenza" ad una comunità, ad una cultura, con radici ben precise. Però non nego che ci sono stati anni in cui, più che una lieta occasione, Natale (o meglio il pranzo di Natale) era tipo un "fio" da pagare. Un pò una rottura 
Il compleanno, idem: volentieri la festa con gli amici per mio figlio, e persino il mio l'ho festeggiato principalmente a mangiare una pizza con amici, e amici del figlio. senza troppe "menate", meno che meno imposizioni (quel che dicevo prima: DEVO festeggiare con i miei, anche se non ne ho voglia. Giusto un esempio. Potrebbero essere i cugini di canicattì che non senti mai per tutto l'anno, ma guai a non invitarli al compleanno perché sconvolgi gli equilibri di famiglia  ). Ugualmente e discretamente pallosi Battesimo et similia. Non per la cerimonia, ma perché poi SI DEVE portar fuori gente con cui, spesso, non hai relazioni che vanno al di là della forma e del rapporto di facciata. Comunque si sopravvive, eh, io sono pure un pò "orsa"


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posso chiederti il perché del grassetto?
> la vedo come una roba assimilabile al fatto che se compi gli anni devi essere allegro, Natale è bello a prescindere, il lunedì bisogna uscire, a Capodanno si deve festeggiare, a San Valentino è d'obbligo come minimno un cena fuori,,,,, eccetera.
> Se stavi ai ferri corti, perché pubblicavi vostre foto? Curiosità, io non sono social


Per il motivo di cui sopra. All’apparenza tutto bello, poi dietro non e’ così, perché si litigava sempre.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È triste sentirsi soli.
> Certamente è una realtà triste quando stai male e non hai nessuno a cui chiedere un bicchiere d’acqua o una coperta. Ma è un problema pratico, non è solitudine dell’anima.


È entrambi, ho avuto dei parenti rimasti soli x scelta. 
Fino a quando erano giovani era un grande sensi di libertà e indigenza. 
Poi diventando vecchi essere soli e sentirsi soli è stato un tutt'uno. 
Anche  stando loro vicino sentivano la mancanza di quel compagno o figlio mai avuto. 
In alcuni casi la presenza di un figlio colma il vuoto. 
Non sempre ovviamente, anziani rimasti soli, senza coniuge, disperati per la totale assenza dei figli


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certamente, secondo te è possibile incappare sempre in persone sbagliate?


Non esiste la persona giusta. Esista quella con la quale stiamo bene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Lo alzo comunque non ho problemi.


Ma ma ma......


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Per il motivo di cui sopra. All’apparenza tutto bello, poi dietro non e’ così, perché si litigava sempre.


Quindi per salvare l'apparenza. Posso chiedere se verso di lui, o l'apparenza verso il mondo esterno? Lui cioé sapeva che per te era uno sbattimento e basta pubblicare foto? Una roba che facevi a uso e consumo degli altri? O lo facevi come, a volte, si abbozza (a me è capitato) nella serata di san valentino?


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Le scelte possono essere diverse, condivisibili o meno. Ci sono persone che un marito/fidanzato c'è l'hanno ma sono molto più sole di tanti single.


Sono d'accordo sul discorso di sentirsi soli , la differenza la si nota quando ci si trova dopo un rapporto ad essere soli. 
Ho notato la grande differenza nella presenza di un figlio


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non esiste la persona giusta. Esista quella con la quale stiamo bene.


E se non la si trova mai?


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi per salvare l'apparenza. Posso chiedere se verso di lui, o l'apparenza verso il mondo esterno? Lui cioé sapeva che per te era uno sbattimento e basta pubblicare foto? Una roba che facevi a uso e consumo degli altri? O lo facevi come, a volte, si abbozza (a me è capitato) nella serata di san valentino?


Ma non per forza nelle ricorrenze mettevo foto. 
Comunque forse, prima di rendermi conto di non volerlo più, lo facevo per autoconvincermi che sarebbe andato tutto bene. Poi comunque non era così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Per il motivo di cui sopra. All’apparenza tutto bello, poi dietro non e’ così, perché si litigava sempre.


Ma davanti a un problema simile, la scelta di avere un figlio perché


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E se non la si trova mai?


O ci si accontenta o si sta soli.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma ma ma......


???


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma davanti a un problema simile, la scelta di avere un figlio perché


Infatti sto parlando degli ultimi tempi.


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Presente! Per quando un marito ce l'avevo
> Comunque ribadisco il mio pensiero: son giornate che sono "occasioni" di riflessione: stamattina ho sentito un ragazzo, giovane (20 anni), peraltro un gran bel ragazzo, lamentarsi del fatto che San Valentino fosse finanche una ricorrenza "odiosa" per i single.
> Il motivo? Tutti gli amici/conoscenti sui social a far vedere che festeggiano San valentino con le fidanzate. Come dire "mi manca la foto da pubblicare"
> Ecco, per me non era la foto da pubblicare, ma il cliché da rispettare: come timbrare un cartellino nella giornata in cui potevo avere tutti i problemi di coppia che avevo, ma guai a non festeggiare la giornata degli innamorati. l'ultimo San valentino prima della separazione (o forse il penultimo, ora non ricordo bene la data dell'annuncio della separazione) lo passai invece ringraziando il cielo che avesse invitato a casa sua nonna, che almeno alleggerì per un pò la tensione che c'era in casa: l'aria si tagliava e si poteva spostare a blocchi. Sarebbe solo mancato di dirci "buon san Valentino"!
> Uno degli ultimi (il terzultimo, se non faccio casino) lo passai con lui polemico perché avrebbe voluto uscire a festeggiare. Avevamo il figlio di un mese, che mangiava come un leone. Mi permisi di far presente che l'uscita al ristorante non mi era divertente. Portò lui a casa qualcosa di pronto per l'occasione, non mancò di recriminare che avrebbe preferito l'uscita, mentre io di guardare a quella giornata che volgeva al termine con (più di) una punta di fastidio. Ora tutto sommato è una giornata che mi è indifferente, per cui ci ho guadagnato!


È sbagliato proprio il concetto.
San Valentino è la festa degli innamorati. Si ama un figlio, un amico, un genitore. Non necessariamente deve essere un fidanzato.


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma non per forza nelle ricorrenze mettevo foto.
> Comunque forse, prima di rendermi conto di non volerlo più, lo facevo per autoconvincermi che sarebbe andato tutto bene. Poi comunque non era così.


Ok. L'ho fatto con modalità diverse, ma capisco il meccanismo del voler negare un fallimento, prima di tutto a sé stessi 
Un modo per dir(si) che va tutto bene, malgrado l'evidenza contraria


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti sto parlando degli ultimi tempi.


Prima andava tutto bene


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul discorso di sentirsi soli , la differenza la si nota quando ci si trova dopo un rapporto ad essere soli.
> Ho notato la grande differenza nella presenza di un figlio


Li si nota solo dopo la fine? Dimmi, tu non ti senti sola con il tuo marito ameba?


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un figlio, il Natale, te lo fa vedere in modo diverso
> Questo appena (si fa per dire) trascorso è stato bello. Faticoso anche per me, però bello. Trascorso con amici, PER SCELTA e per il piacere di poterlo passare, finalmente in relax, senza dover fare attenzione a quel che si dice a tavola (coi miei era comunque una specie di cerimonia: il nipote alleggeriva un pò, è vero, ma non sempre nemmeno lui "bastava". E il più delle volte non vedevo l'ora di defilarmi   , quest'ultimo invece è volato: le otto di sera, e a me sarebbe piaciuto che si fermassero per un brodo (credo che in questo caso siano stati loro a scappare  )


quest'anno a parte la vigilia di natale, passato con le bimbe e il babbo natale che le ha sommerse di regali, è stato un periodo terrificante
poi io non mi posso lamentare in quanto a famiglia, per ora le cose vanno bene, io poi sono una che se ha qualcosa da dire la dice, con i tuoi sarebbe stata una bella guerra mi sa  


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certamente, secondo te è possibile incappare sempre in persone sbagliate?


se si incappa sempre in persone sbagliate, forse si cerca qualcosa che non va bene per noi


Foglia ha detto:


> Capisco un pò tutto, anche il senso di conferma di "appartenenza" ad una comunità, ad una cultura, con radici ben precise. Però non nego che ci sono stati anni in cui, più che una lieta occasione, Natale (o meglio il pranzo di Natale) era tipo un "fio" da pagare. Un pò una rottura
> Il compleanno, idem: volentieri la festa con gli amici per mio figlio, e persino il mio l'ho festeggiato principalmente a mangiare una pizza con amici, e amici del figlio. senza troppe "menate", meno che meno imposizioni (quel che dicevo prima: DEVO festeggiare con i miei, anche se non ne ho voglia. Giusto un esempio. Potrebbero essere i cugini di canicattì che non senti mai per tutto l'anno, ma guai a non invitarli al compleanno perché sconvolgi gli equilibri di famiglia  ). Ugualmente e discretamente pallosi Battesimo et similia. Non per la cerimonia, ma perché poi SI DEVE portar fuori gente con cui, spesso, non hai relazioni che vanno al di là della forma e del rapporto di facciata. Comunque si sopravvive, eh, io sono pure un pò "orsa"


ecco io di ste cose me ne sono sempre altamente sbattuta le palle (e scusate il francesismo), sei parente ma se non ci cachiamo mai durante l'anno non ti calcolo neanche durante le feste, non a caso quando mi sono sposata, buona fetta di famiglia non è stata invitata al matrimonio e chi se ne fott degli equilibri di famiglia


----------



## Lostris (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È sbagliato proprio il concetto.
> San Valentino è la festa degli innamorati. Si ama un figlio, un amico, un genitore. Non necessariamente deve essere un fidanzato.


In Giappone lo comprendono benissimo. 
Si regala cioccolato a chiunque si voglia bene.


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È sbagliato proprio il concetto.
> San Valentino è la festa degli innamorati. Si ama un figlio, un amico, un genitore. Non necessariamente deve essere un fidanzato.


Lo vedo francamente un po' come la ricorrenza di chi ama (anche) carnalmente. Ma comunque se stimola altre riflessioni su chi amiamo ben venga


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È sbagliato proprio il concetto.
> San Valentino è la festa degli innamorati. Si ama un figlio, un amico, un genitore. Non necessariamente deve essere un fidanzato.


È la festa degli innamorati non dell’amore generico. Non mi verrebbe mai in mente di festeggiare San Valentino con mio figlio. Anzi finché le cose hanno funzionato anniversari e San Valentino erano le feste di noi due, quindi si lasciavano i bambini i nonni e si usciva e si festeggiava da soli. Non riesco a pensare di festeggiare il mio anniversario o San Valentino in presenza dei figli


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È sbagliato proprio il concetto.
> San Valentino è la festa degli innamorati. Si ama un figlio, un amico, un genitore. Non necessariamente deve essere un fidanzato.


sai le volte che sono andata a cena fuori con le mie amiche? ma era divertentissimo


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ecco io di ste cose me ne sono sempre altamente sbattuta le palle (e scusate il francesismo), sei parente ma se non ci cachiamo mai durante l'anno non ti calcolo neanche durante le feste, non a caso quando mi sono sposata, buona fetta di famiglia non è stata invitata al matrimonio e chi se ne fott degli equilibri di famiglia


Io non ho potuto astenermi dall'avere ospiti a Natale (perchè appunto si deve) nemmeno col figlio che stava malissimo (ricovero il giorno dopo in ospedale, tanto per capirci). Ti lascio immaginare quanto fossi contenta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> O ci si accontenta o si sta soli.


Credo che si resti soli quando non sì è disposti ad andare incontro a nessuno. 
Non dico accettare tutto, ma trovare un punto in comune, la persona perfetta per noi non esiste, si decide di volere proprio quella . Che non è accontentarsi.


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non ho potuto astenermi dall'avere ospiti a Natale (perchè appunto si deve) nemmeno col figlio che stava malissimo (ricovero il giorno dopo in ospedale, tanto per capirci). Ti lascio immaginare quanto fossi contenta.


mi auguro che almeno qualcuno abbia avuto la decenza di darti una mano


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Li si nota solo dopo la fine? Dimmi, tu non ti senti sola con il tuo marito ameba?


Mi sento sola, mi sono sentita molto più sola i mesi scorsi che i miei figli  sono stati fuori casa. Lì ho capito veramente cosa vuol dire sentirsi ed essere soli


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È la festa degli innamorati non dell’amore generico. Non mi verrebbe mai in mente di festeggiare San Valentino con mio figlio. Anzi finché le cose hanno funzionato anniversari e San Valentino erano le feste di noi due, quindi si lasciavano i bambini i nonni e si usciva e si festeggiava da soli. Non riesco a pensare di festeggiare il mio anniversario o San Valentino in presenza dei figli


Io invece stamattina ho mandato gli auguri al mio grande amore: mia figlia. Lei mi ha risposto con "Ti amo, mamy"


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io invece stamattina ho mandato gli auguri al mio grande amore: mia figlia. Lei mi ha risposto con "Ti amo, mamy"


Sto pensando cosa sarebbe successo se avessi fatto la stessa cosa con i miei due figli maschi


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capisco un pò tutto, anche il senso di conferma di "appartenenza" ad una comunità, ad una cultura, con radici ben precise. Però non nego che ci sono stati anni in cui, più che una lieta occasione, Natale (o meglio il pranzo di Natale) era tipo un "fio" da pagare. Un pò una rottura
> Il compleanno, idem: volentieri la festa con gli amici per mio figlio, e persino il mio l'ho festeggiato principalmente a mangiare una pizza con amici, e amici del figlio. senza troppe "menate", meno che meno imposizioni (quel che dicevo prima: DEVO festeggiare con i miei, anche se non ne ho voglia. Giusto un esempio. Potrebbero essere i cugini di canicattì che non senti mai per tutto l'anno, ma guai a non invitarli al compleanno perché sconvolgi gli equilibri di famiglia  ). Ugualmente e discretamente pallosi Battesimo et similia. Non per la cerimonia, ma perché poi SI DEVE portar fuori gente con cui, spesso, non hai relazioni che vanno al di là della forma e del rapporto di facciata. Comunque si sopravvive, eh, io sono pure un pò "orsa"


Ma è quello che intendevo.
Se una comunità, nel tuo caso la famiglia, fa percepire la ritualità della festa una gabbia per qualcuno dei suoi membri, è naturale che ci sia fastidio per la festa, oltre che per la comunità.
La famiglia è per molti, per responsabilità di chi non l’ha resa una comunità di affetti, ma una gabbia in cui alcuni estrinsecano i propri problemi psichici (ne abbiamo già parlato, io credo “preterintenzionale“) e questa è una cosa che dal dramma borghese si è evoluto nella commedia seriale in cui diviene nuova famiglia il gruppo amicale in cui le ineliminabili tensioni si risolvono con l’evoluzione dei personaggi.


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io invece stamattina ho mandato gli auguri al mio grande amore: mia figlia. Lei mi ha risposto con "Ti amo, mamy"


mia figlia mi abbraccia e mi fa "ti voglio bene mamma sei il mio amore"


----------



## Carola (14 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sto pensando cosa sarebbe successo se avessi fatto la stessa cosa con i miei due figli maschi


  

a me ha scritto una mia cara amica dicendo auguri perché L amore e soptutto amicizia e tu sei il mio grande tesoro di amica

e poi la mia mamma a me e nia sorella  a mio fratello nn credo


----------



## Carola (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io invece stamattina ho mandato gli auguri al mio grande amore: mia figlia. Lei mi ha risposto con "Ti amo, mamy"


la mia mi chiama mami
I maschi no


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> a me ha scritto una mia cara amica dicendo auguri perché L amore e soptutto amicizia e tu sei il mio grande tesoro di amica
> 
> e poi la mia mamma a me e nia sorella  a mio fratello nn credo


mia mamma tutte le mattine mi manda il buongiorno e tutte le sere la buonanotte, li manda a mia cugina, a mia suocera e a mezzo mondo. tranne a mia sorella che la minaccia sempre con un "ti blocco"


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È entrambi, ho avuto dei parenti rimasti soli x scelta.
> Fino a quando erano giovani era un grande sensi di libertà e indigenza.
> Poi diventando vecchi essere soli e sentirsi soli è stato un tutt'uno.
> Anche  stando loro vicino sentivano la mancanza di quel compagno o figlio mai avuto.
> ...


In vecchiaia si tirano le somme, per questo... tiriamo la faccia, nella speranza di ritardare i conti.


----------



## Carola (14 Febbraio 2022)

Qui comunque è arrivato fidanzato di mia figlia nn si vedevano da 15 gg io ero in studio a lavorare e sentivo tanti di quei baci e come sei bella baci e baci

che bello L amore dai 
Il maschio piccolo schifato


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io invece stamattina ho mandato gli auguri al mio grande amore: mia figlia. Lei mi ha risposto con "Ti amo, mamy"


Tenera


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

.... Sapete che solo ora credo di avere realizzato perché stamattina mio figlio ha arraffato un giochino dei suoi, lo ha messo nello zaino, dicendo che lo voleva regalare a "qualcuno"?


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Prima andava tutto bene


I primi tempi sì. Ma comunque se tutte le coppie,
non dovessero fare figli perché ci sono problemi,  a quest’ora ci saremmo estinti.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Li si nota solo dopo la fine? Dimmi, tu non ti senti sola con il tuo marito ameba?


Perché ameba?


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credo che si resti soli quando non sì è disposti ad andare incontro a nessuno.
> Non dico accettare tutto, ma trovare un punto in comune, la persona perfetta per noi non esiste, si decide di volere proprio quella . Che non è accontentarsi.


Dipende. A volte piacciamo a chi non ci piace e viceversa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> I primi tempi sì. Ma comunque se tutte le coppie,
> non dovessero fare figli perché ci sono problemi,  a quest’ora ci saremmo estinti.


Dipende quanto non si va d'accordo.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 9965


Questa è più vecchia della regina Elisabetta.


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credo che si resti soli quando non sì è disposti ad andare incontro a nessuno.
> Non dico accettare tutto, ma trovare un punto in comune, la persona perfetta per noi non esiste, si decide di volere proprio quella . Che non è accontentarsi.


Accontentarsi no, trovare un equilibrio si


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dipende quanto non si va d'accordo.


Le solite crisi coniugali intendo. Non cose gravi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Le solite crisi coniugali intendo. Non cose gravi.


Dopo è precipitato tutto?


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dopo è precipitato tutto?


Esatto.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Qui comunque è arrivato fidanzato di mia figlia nn si vedevano da 15 gg io ero in studio a lavorare e sentivo tanti di quei baci e come sei bella baci e baci
> 
> che bello L amore dai
> Il maschio piccolo schifato


Io ho la casa invasa da rose e palloncini, braccialetti e vestiti …stasera consegnano tutto


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> I primi tempi sì. Ma comunque se tutte le coppie,
> non dovessero fare figli perché ci sono problemi,  a quest’ora ci saremmo estinti.


Dipende dai problemi 
Certo che se non va tutto per il meglio io a un figlio non ci penserei di sicuro 
Poi tutto può accadere purtroppo. Ma almeno sapere di avere una base


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## oriente70 (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> .... Sapete che solo ora credo di avere realizzato perché stamattina mio figlio ha arraffato un giochino dei suoi, lo ha messo nello zaino, dicendo che lo voleva regalare a "qualcuno"?


Confermo.
C'era di mezzo una bimba, mi ha detto il nome, io tutta felice gli ho chiesto se me ne voleva parlare, e lui di rimando mi ha praticamente risposto di farmi i cavoli miei


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Confermo.
> C'era di mezzo una bimba, mi ha detto il nome, io tutta felice gli ho chiesto se me ne voleva parlare, e lui di rimando mi ha praticamente risposto di farmi i cavoli miei


Ecco, o bene bene o male male 
Ora chiedo a mia figlia se il suo fidanzato le ha regalato qualcosa


----------



## Lara3 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nella vita ci sono due strade: in coppia con alto rischio corna, oppure, solo.


Ci sarebbe anche una terza. Anche le amanti/gli amanti possono avere le corna. Quindi anche da solo .


----------



## Lara3 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Confermo.
> C'era di mezzo una bimba, mi ha detto il nome, io tutta felice gli ho chiesto se me ne voleva parlare, e lui di rimando mi ha praticamente risposto di farmi i cavoli miei


Suocera


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende dai problemi
> Certo che se non va tutto per il meglio io a un figlio non ci penserei di sicuro
> Poi tutto può accadere purtroppo. Ma almeno sapere di avere una base


No ma infatti, come dicevo oggi, non parlo di grossa crisi ma delle solite crisi coniugali.


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Suocera


Gli sto facendo finire i compiti, poi gli chiedo se una volta vuol venire con me a prenderle una collanina o un bracciale. Così intanto vedo se si sbottona


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe anche una terza. Anche le amanti/gli amanti possono avere le corna. Quindi anche da solo .


Certo ma non è la stessa cosa che averle da “coniuge”.


----------



## Venice30 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo ma non è la stessa cosa che averle da “coniuge”.


Sono più leggere?


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Sono più leggere?


Beh non hanno la stessa valenza. Tu ti sentiresti tradita più dal coniuge o dall’amante?


----------



## Lara3 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh non hanno la stessa valenza. Tu ti sentiresti tradita più dal coniuge o dall’amante?


Se ami ti senti tradita. Indipendentemente se è marito o amante.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se ami ti senti tradita. Indipendentemente se è marito o amante.


Se ami l’amante allora perché stai con il marito? ( Non tu eh ).


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se ami l’amante allora perché stai con il marito? ( Non tu eh ).


non ho mai capito e mia mamma nemmeno perché si debba legare il vivere assieme con l’amare.
qui qualcuno l’ha capito?
mia madre e‘ fidanzata con un tizio da vent’anni, ed ognuno sta serenamente a casa sua.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> non ho mai capito e mia mamma nemmeno perché si debba legare il vivere assieme con l’amare.
> qui qualcuno l’ha capito?
> mia madre e‘ fidanzata con un tizio da vent’anni, ed ognuno sta serenamente a casa sua.


Dipende dalla situazione. Se la persona è sposata, e si dichiara innamorata dell’amante, allora perché non sta direttamente con lui?


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certamente, secondo te è possibile incappare sempre in persone sbagliate?


no


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È sbagliato proprio il concetto.
> San Valentino è la festa degli innamorati. Si ama un figlio, un amico, un genitore. Non necessariamente deve essere un fidanzato.


ed un cane?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla situazione. Se la persona è sposata, e si dichiara innamorata dell’amante, allora perché non sta direttamente con lui?


Ma perché continui a rifare la stessa domanda?


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma perché continui a rifare la stessa domanda?


perchè è scema


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè è scema


Si, devo dire che col tempo sto cominciando a crederlo anch’io.


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed un cane?


Anche.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2022)

approvo


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma perché continui a rifare la stessa domanda?


Perché la risposta non mi soddisfa.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché la risposta non mi soddisfa.


Fai prima a scrivere cosa vuoi sentirti rispondere.


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fai prima a scrivere cosa vuoi sentirti rispondere.


Non è che devi rispondermi ciò che voglio sentirmi dire. Però non mi soddisfava come risposta in se.


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non è che devi rispondermi ciò che voglio sentirmi dire. Però non mi soddisfava come risposta in se.


Soddisfava….


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Soddisfava….


Non mi sanno soddisfare.


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

si scrive soddisfaceva non soddisfava


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si scrive soddisfaceva non soddisfava


Non è comunque sbagliato.


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)

Dubbi grammaticali |  	 	FaustoRaso 	  	| Il Cannocchiale blog
					

Alcuni dubbi grammaticali  “sciolti” da G.L. Beccaria, accademico della Crusca:   Da tempo non sbrigo la posta. Eppure fioccano richieste, su dubbi grammaticali soprattutto. Accontento un po di lettori. Uno mi chiede se d



					faustoraso.ilcannocchiale.it


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dubbi grammaticali |  	 	FaustoRaso 	  	| Il Cannocchiale blog
> 
> 
> Alcuni dubbi grammaticali  “sciolti” da G.L. Beccaria, accademico della Crusca:   Da tempo non sbrigo la posta. Eppure fioccano richieste, su dubbi grammaticali soprattutto. Accontento un po di lettori. Uno mi chiede se d
> ...


Grazie cess.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Soddisfava….


Trova soddisfazione con la fava, soddisfava


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla situazione. Se la persona è sposata, e si dichiara innamorata dell’amante, allora perché non sta direttamente con lui?


Per la stessa ragione per la quale il gestore non sta con te


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Trova soddisfazione con la fava, soddisfava


Ah quello sicuro.


----------



## Etta (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per la stessa ragione per la quale il gestore non sta con te


Quindi è innamorato di me ma non sta con me?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non è che devi rispondermi ciò che voglio sentirmi dire. Però non mi soddisfava come risposta in se.


Questa è la dimostrazione di come non hai capito una mazza tutte le volte che nick più colti e logorroici di me ti hanno suggeriti di aprirti un blog anziche scrivere in un forum.

Tu vuoi sentirti dare una risposta che qui non ti è ancora stata data perché tu credi che quella sia l’unica versione quando invece è solo la versione di una madre single che non si sa tenere uomini. E vedere che nemmeno a parole, riesci a leggere un qualcuno che la vede come te, ti brucia.


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questa è la dimostrazione di come non hai capito una mazza tutte le volte che nick più colti e logorroici di me ti hanno suggeriti di aprirti un blog anziche scrivere in un forum.
> 
> Tu vuoi sentirti dare una risposta che qui non ti è ancora stata data perché tu credi che quella sia l’unica versione quando invece è solo la versione di una madre single che non si sa tenere uomini. E vedere che nemmeno a parole, riesci a leggere un qualcuno che la vede come te, ti brucia.


Guarda che il fatto di tenersi un uomo non vuol dire nulla eh. Uno può rimanere con una persona anche solo semplicemente perché non trova altro. O per tanti svariati motivi. 
Comunque quali sarebbero questi nick “colti”?


----------



## omicron (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Trova soddisfazione con la fava, soddisfava


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Guarda che il fatto di tenersi un uomo non vuol dire nulla eh. Uno può rimanere con una persona anche solo semplicemente perché non trova altro. O per tanti svariati motivi.
> Comunque quali sarebbero questi nick “colti”?


Leggi e rileggi. Che ti fa bene. E non spostare il focus perché tanto per dire qualcosa.


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Leggi e rileggi. Che ti fa bene. E non spostare il focus perché tanto per dire qualcosa.


Ok ok.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Guarda che il fatto di tenersi un uomo non vuol dire nulla eh. Uno può rimanere con una persona anche solo semplicemente perché non trova altro. O per tanti svariati motivi.
> Comunque quali sarebbero questi nick “colti”?


Tu conosci persone reali e quindi puoi portare esempi concreti di qualcuno che sta con una persona perché non trova altro?


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tu conosci persone reali e quindi puoi portare esempi concreti di qualcuno che sta con una persona perché non trova altro?


Certo ne conosco. Ma non posso portarle qua per ovvi motivi.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo ne conosco. Ma non posso portarle qua per ovvi motivi.


quali ovvi motivi? Hai reso pubblica l’identità di due dei tuoi amanti, che cambia?


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> quali ovvi motivi? Hai reso pubblica l’identità di due dei tuoi amanti, che cambia?


Perché non mi va che persone che mi conoscono poi leggano qua.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché non mi va che persone che mi conoscono poi leggano qua.


Magari il gestore già legge, chi lo sa che qualcuno non lo abbia informato.
quindi coniugi altrui ti sono venuti a dire a te che stanno sposati perché pur cercandolo non hanno trovato altro?
oh ma certo che tutti sti gran bacini di umanità li trovi proprio te neh.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché non mi va che persone che mi conoscono poi leggano qua.


Perché conosci qualcuno nella vita reale?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi è innamorato di me ma non sta con me?


Tu hai capito così


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Magari il gestore già legge, chi lo sa che qualcuno non lo abbia informato.
> quindi coniugi altrui ti sono venuti a dire a te che stanno sposati perché pur cercandolo non hanno trovato altro?
> oh ma certo che tutti sti gran bacini di umanità li trovi proprio te neh.


Sposati o anche solo fidanzati. Sia uomini che donne. Non solo direttamente a me ma anche da terzi. 
Perchè parli di umanità? Nessuno è un santo.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché conosci qualcuno nella vita reale?


Io sì e tu?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu hai capito così


E quale sarebbe allora il senso?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io sì e tu?


No .. io sono un entità virtuale in realtà non esisto 
Te lo possono confermare in tanti.. 
Tutti non reali come me


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No .. io sono un entità virtuale in realtà non esisto
> Te lo possono confermare in tanti..
> Tutti non reali come me


Sei molisana?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sei molisana?


Esattamente...vivo in uno stabilimento balneare con un gestore


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente...vivo in uno stabilimento balneare con un gestore


Ah vivi in uno stabilimento balneare? Chissà che freddo però d’inverno, proprio attaccati al mare, no? Riscaldamento a manetta.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ah vivi in uno stabilimento balneare? Chissà che freddo però d’inverno, proprio attaccati al mare, no? Riscaldamento a manetta.


No si sta che è una meraviglia


----------



## omicron (15 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No si sta che è una meraviglia


ti posso venire a trovare? qui piove


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti posso venire a trovare? qui piove


Ti aspetto...
Ho già acceso la macchina del caffè


----------



## omicron (15 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti aspetto...
> Ho già acceso la macchina del caffè


   io porto i biscottini


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No si sta che è una meraviglia


Hai buon sangue allora.


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Omicron che lavoro fai che sei sempre attiva sul forum? Ogni volta che entro hai sempre il pallino verde e rispondi praticamente sempre. Non è una critica eh.


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma Omicron che lavoro fai che sei sempre attiva sul forum? Ogni volta che entro hai sempre il pallino verde e rispondi praticamente sempre. Non è una critica eh.


Magari ha la pagina sempre aperta...


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Magari ha la pagina sempre aperta...


Sì ma se vedi ogni notifica, commenti subito e scrivi continuamente sotto ogni 3d, vuol dire che comunque stai guardando il forum principalmente. 
Ma appunto non e’ una critica era solo per capire.


----------



## Nono (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma se vedi ogni notifica, commenti subito e scrivi continuamente sotto ogni 3d, vuol dire che comunque stai guardando il forum principalmente.
> Ma appunto non e’ una critica era solo per capire.


Se lo diciamo a Brunetta (il ministro giusto per non fare confusione ) vedi che fine fa .....


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Se lo diciamo a Brunetta (il ministro giusto per non fare confusione ) vedi che fine fa .....


In che senso?


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In che senso?


A posto così, Etta. 
Lascia perdere.


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A posto così, Etta.
> Lascia perdere.


Adesso non risponde e farà finta che sta lavorando. Stranamente si è sconnessa.


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Se lo diciamo a Brunetta (il ministro giusto per non fare confusione ) vedi che fine fa .....


@Brunetta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Adesso non risponde e farà finta che sta lavorando. Stranamente si è sconnessa.


Beh @Etta onestamente vedi anche me sempre connessa...
Se le fa come me...lavora eccome...io apro il forum col.cell ma poi mi piazzo col PC e lavoro...
Riesco a lavorare e a rispondere ...
A tutti...


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh @Etta onestamente vedi anche me sempre connessa...
> Se le fa come me...lavora eccome...io apro il forum col.cell ma poi mi piazzo col PC e lavoro...
> Riesco a lavorare e a rispondere ...
> A tutti...


Ma tu non rispondi subito e alla velocità della luce. Infatti spesso passa del tempo tra una risposta e l’altra. Lei invece è sempre sempre qua a scrivere. Tranne dopo una certa che dorme presto mi sembra. Ma poi la mattina è già una delle prime.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma tu non rispondi subito e alla velocità della luce. Infatti spesso passa del tempo tra una risposta e l’altra. Lei invece è sempre sempre qua a scrivere. Tranne dopo una certa che dorme presto mi sembra. Ma poi la mattina è già una delle prime.


Ah che bello godersi la pensione sul lungomare di Loano.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma tu non rispondi subito e alla velocità della luce. Infatti spesso passa del tempo tra una risposta e l’altra. Lei invece è sempre sempre qua a scrivere. Tranne dopo una certa che dorme presto mi sembra. Ma poi la mattina è già una delle prime.


Onestamente se dovessi notare sti dettagli inizierei a farmi un paio di domande ..
Del tipo?
Ma non ho un cazzo di meglio a cui pensare?
Manco...un cazzo?


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah che bello godersi la pensione sul lungomare di Loano.


Lo penso anch’io.

Peccato che, quando arrivo, poi immancabilmente sparisce il sole.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo penso anch’io.
> 
> Peccato che, quando arrivo, poi immancabilmente sparisce il sole.


Accade perché sei talmente gnocca (credo) che il sole si vergogna ad illuminare tutti….
Comunque la Sacher è stata assai gradita.


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Accade perché sei talmente gnocca (credo) che il sole si vergogna ad illuminare tutti….
> Comunque la Sacher è stata assai gradita.


@Nocciola ecco vedi, abbiamo capito la ragione


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> @Nocciola ecco vedi, abbiamo capito la ragione


La ragione di cosa?


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La ragione di cosa?


Del cambio meteorologico quando mi appropinquo a Loano.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Del cambio meteorologico quando mi appropinquo a Loano.


Si sì…è tutta colpa tua!!!


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah che bello godersi la pensione sul lungomare di Loano.


Bella  Loano. Ci sono stata spessissimo.


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Onestamente se dovessi notare sti dettagli inizierei a farmi un paio di domande ..
> Del tipo?
> Ma non ho un cazzo di meglio a cui pensare?
> Manco...un cazzo?


Era solo per sapere che lavoro facesse che le consente di stare perenn qua a rispondere. Tutto qua.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Bella  Loano. Ci sono stata spessissimo.


Ora sono qui sulla panchina a guardare il mare, pomeriggio ho la pennica, appena passata la digestione.
Poi alle 1743 ho l’appuntamento in cantiere, devo vedere il prossimo stadio avanzamento lavori (detto anche SAL).


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo penso anch’io.
> 
> Peccato che, quando arrivo, poi immancabilmente sparisce il sole.


Infatti dubito che ci tornerai


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> @Nocciola ecco vedi, abbiamo capito la ragione


Già risposto


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora sono qui sulla panchina a guardare il mare, pomeriggio ho la pennica, appena passata la digestione.
> Poi alle 1743 ho l’appuntamento in cantiere, devo vedere il prossimo stadio avanzamento lavori (detto anche SAL).


Bene bene. Vedi non abbiamo tutti dei lavori dove stare sempre qua dai.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La ragione di cosa?


Del fatto che quando la invito a Loano…o si annuvola o  piove


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Del fatto che quando la invito a Loano…o si annuvola o  piove


Osti ma allora se siamo lì tutti e tre vi posso invitare in cantiere a guardarlo con me? 



Etta ha detto:


> Bene bene. Vedi non abbiamo tutti dei lavori dove stare sempre qua dai.


Vuoi venire in cantiere anche te?



Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti dubito che ci tornerai


Ora che sa che c’è anche Pinco…avrai una ragione vera per tornarci!!!


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vuoi venire in cantiere anche te?


Non sono troppo giovane?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sono troppo giovane?


Oramai vai per i 40, direi che sei pronta per il cantiere.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora che sa che c’è anche Pinco…avrai una ragione vera per tornarci!!!


Io ci torno tutti gli anni, è lei che potrebbe diversi cercare una sistemazione ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Osti ma allora se siamo lì tutti e tre vi posso invitare in cantiere a guardarlo con me?


Con il diluvio che ci sarà ci infangheremo tutti


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oramai vai per i 40, direi che sei pronta per il cantiere.


Porto anche mia figlia che quest’anno va per i 10.


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Con il diluvio che ci sarà ci infangheremo tutti


Lotta nel fango.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ci torno tutti gli anni, è lei che potrebbe diversi cercare una sistemazione ahahah


La ospito io in camper. Tanto abbiamo letti a volontà!


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Porto anche mia figlia che quest’anno va per i 10.


Pure il gestore e Il professore che tanto siamo già tutti amici.


----------



## Gattaro42 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Bella Loano, ci andavo spesso
La strada centrale, il lungomare e la zona del nuovo porto sono davvero belle


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Con il diluvio che ci sarà ci infangheremo tutti


fa gnente, poi ci laviamo in mare, ignudi!


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Bella Loano, ci andavo spesso
> La strada centrale, il lungomare e la zona del nuovo porto sono davvero belle


Vieni anche te in cantiere? Cappello giacca e mani intrecciate dietro la schiena. Ora 1743.


----------



## Gattaro42 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vieni anche te in cantiere? Cappello giacca e mani intrecciate dietro la schiena. Ora 1743.


Nei cantieri ci va più @Gattara28 ma posso raggiungervi volentieri


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Nei cantieri ci va più @Gattara28 ma posso raggiungervi volentieri


Tranqui, te la curo io…non ti fidi?


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ci torno tutti gli anni, è lei che potrebbe diversi cercare una sistemazione ahahah


Sei proprio crudele

Chiederò a chi di dovere


----------



## Gattaro42 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tranqui, te la curo io…non ti fidi?


Basta che ce lo diciamo e va bene tutto, questa è l'unica regola


----------



## Etta (15 Febbraio 2022)

La nostra onnipresente si è riconnessa.


----------



## Vera (15 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La nostra onnipresente si è riconnessa.


@perplesso l'hai assunta tu la portinaia scassa maroni?


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> @perplesso l'hai assunta tu la portinaia scassa maroni?


no ovviamente, dev'essere una clandestina con protezioni politiche, ma la sbatto fuori


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> San Valentino è insopportabile


Sempre odiato.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Non ho capito,ma per caso doveva far ridere ? Con lo strascico romanesco poi,’na simpatia unica…
> 
> “Quelli sposati so liberi da qualsiasi ricatto, perché peggio de così non je po andà, j’hanno già tolto tutto.” . Che cumulo di cazzate. Io sono a casa in tutona e pantofole e lunedì aprirò il lego che mi ha regalato la mia lei,la mia vita, il mio tutto. E lunedi‘ sarò e saremo in pantofole,con lei addormentata sul divano alle 9 sotto la sua copertona in pile. E chi non può godere di queste cose mi dispiace per loro, stanno davvero perdendo tutto.


Il Lego? 
Hai 11 anni?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il Lego?
> Hai 11 anni?


Esistono lego per adulti che costano una fucilata. Te lo dico perché mio marito fa la collezione.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esistono lego per adulti che costano una fucilata. Te lo dico perché mio marito fa la collezione.


----------



## Koala (21 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 9962


Ma la moglie entra anche lei con il fidanzato?


----------



## Martoriato (21 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il Lego?
> Hai 11 anni?


No ne ho 48, e credo di avere lego per un valore di almeno 1500 euro. Uno un pezzo raro che due mesi fa ho comprato per investimento, lo rivendero' tra qualche anno.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No ne ho 48, e credo di avere lego per un valore di almeno 1500 euro. Uno un pezzo raro che due mesi fa ho comprato per investimento, lo rivendero' tra qualche anno.


In effetti colleziono anch'io pezzi d'epoca e giro per mercatini.


----------

